
The Pinging Makes My Ears Bleed: Apple Succumbs to Synergy - blasdel
http://trenchant.org/daily/2010/9/7/
======
blasdel
_"Social is a feature, but only if you’re a middle manager"_

------
delackner
Curse the author for hijacking the back button just to force you to see his
main page.

